# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Tightness/Pain in chest

## Otherside

This could be to do with anxiety, but generally speaking, there's some tight feeling in my chest that feels...not really painful, just uncomfortable. Or it could be something completley else. But generally I feel it when I'm depressed.

Does anyone else have this?

----------


## WineKitty

If you feel it when you are depressed I would definitely say it most likely is anxiety.  It's crazy what anxiety can do with our bodies.  Is this recurring or a new symptom?  

Any chest pain that is strong should be investigated though.

I went in for what I felt were palpitations that occurred on an infrequent, unpredictable basis.  It was deemed to be anxiety and I believe they were right.  Breathing exercises and subsequently the use of antianxiety meds resolved it.

----------


## compulsive

> This could be to do with anxiety, but generally speaking, there's some tight feeling in my chest that feels...not really painful, just uncomfortable. Or it could be something completley else. But generally I feel it when I'm depressed.
> 
> Does anyone else have this?



Reminds me of the sickness I get from anxiety (and partly from allergies and eating more than I should).

Google search online leans towards anxiety as the cause of tight chest. 

http://postpartumdepressionguide.blo...h-anxiety.html

ignore the title! This website has good info. According to this chest tightness is a lesser form of a panic attack, but lasts a lot longer.But then again you said it did not hurt persay. I think its that type of pain ie when your legs feel cold and wobbly and weak for no reason. I cant give an equivalent example, but I think its actual pain, just felt in a different way. I hate this type of pain the most actually. A Painkiller might help.

Possibly you are most depressed when you are highly anxious. The depression will block out the anxiety using derealisation? etc. When I am depressed I now assume its due to anxiety by default.

----------


## VickieKitties

Sometimes I feel so desperately depressed that it's hard to breathe, usually when I'm alone in the middle of the night.

----------


## Edge of Calm

I had this feeling myself and went to the doctor countless times and tried all sorts of medications to no avail. The doctor thought it was asthma but really it was anxiety. Not only did it tighten my chest but it also gave me terrible acid reflux at times. It's really amazing how this disorder can make you feel like you're having really serious physical issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Otherside

> I had this feeling myself and went to the doctor countless times and tried all sorts of medications to no avail. The doctor thought it was asthma but really it was anxiety. *Not only did it tighten my chest but it also gave me terrible acid reflux at times.* It's really amazing how this disorder can make you feel like you're having really serious physical issues. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



Yeah, acid reflux, I've had that due to anxiety, I've been told that stress levels can cause it. It's horrible. And there doesn't seem to be much about it that isn't relating to parents looking after five year old kids.

----------


## Edge of Calm

> Yeah, acid reflux, I've had that due to anxiety, I've been told that stress levels can cause it. It's horrible. And there doesn't seem to be much about it that isn't relating to parents looking after five year old kids.



I can imagine. The thing is if the reflux bout gets bad enough it can become hard to breathe at times which can set off a panic attack and round and round it goes. My doctor finally figured out what was going on and he said my enemy wasn't my stomach it was the panic which wasn't doing any favors for my digestive system. 

I do a lot of diaphragmatic breathing exercises and progressive muscle relaxation. Every day. After many months the reflux is much better and so are my attacks and hyperventilation issues. Problem is it's tricky to find the time to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JaneDoe

I have that feeling when feeling intense anxiety.

----------

